# small game only a month away???



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

can't believe small game starts in about a month. where did summer go?


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

Who cares!!! As long as it's gone so me & the new shotgun can hit the woods


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

Anxiosly waiting for some cool mornings to get the beagle out and in shape.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Bring on them there squirrels!


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

triplelunger said:


> Bring on them there squirrels!


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

We have been crow hunting for two weeks now. What are you boys wating for? :lol:


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Critter said:


> We have been crow hunting for two weeks now. What are you boys wating for? :lol:


A free weekend to go up north and shoot some.


----------



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

Been gettin my cur dog out a bit day and nite.


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

The hawk is still going through the molt......slowly. Going to be a little while before he is chasing rabbits. Like to wait till their are fewer leaves in the tree anyways. Filled out my trapping permit though and plan on adding an American Kestrel....hopefully. The red tail is finally coming in though. 








Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sixgun4866 (Jun 7, 2011)

She looks good on that tree. Looks like you will be needing to stock up on .22 rounds for this fall.


----------



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

Thanks sixgun. Like I said before come down anytime for a hunt.

She does alright for a 15 months old.:lol::lol:


----------

